# FritzBox 7360 Support aus



## knurrhahn (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Fritzbox 7360. Dafür gibt es jetzt keinen Support und Updates mehr.
Muss ich die jetzt auf den Müll schmeißen?
Gefühlt habe ich die noch nicht mal so lange. 
Sie funktioniert noch einwandfrei aber es wird jetzt mit der Zeit doch Sicherheitslücken geben
Oder? 
Was würdet ihr machen?
Es betrifft ja noch mehr FritzBoxen.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2020)

Nutz die Box bis sie stirbt oder getauscht werden muss.


----------



## robbe (12. Februar 2020)

Die Box ist fast 8 jahre alt, da ist die Einstellung des Supports durchaus nachvollziehbar. Wenn jetzt nicht grade eine extrem kritische Sicherheitslücke auftaucht, kann man sie aber natürlich noch bedenkenlos weiter benutzen.


----------



## Matusalem (12. Februar 2020)

Das Supportende und fehlende Updates sind immer ein Risiko.

Wenn Du keinen Fernzugriff vom Internet auf die 7360 unterstützt, kein VPN vom Internet auf die Box, keine Portweiterleitung und ähnliches, dann sollte die Risikowahrscheinlichkeit gering sein, aber nicht Null (was es aber so oder so nicht gibt).


----------



## knurrhahn (12. Februar 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Box ist fast 8 jahre alt,



Wahnsinn, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. : ))
Die geht noch wie Hanne. Wäre schade drum. Hab jetzt bei Ebay gesehen dass die für so um die 25 Eu angeboten werden. Sogar Amaton verkauft die noch.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2020)

Ich bezweifel, dass die Box zum Release gekauft wurde, daher kann sie auch nur halb so alt sein.


----------



## knurrhahn (12. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass die Box zum Release gekauft wurde, daher kann sie auch nur halb so alt sein.



Ich glaube so vor 6 Jahren habe ich sie gekauft. Oder 7. Müsste erst die Rechnung suchen. Trotzdem gibt es keinen Support mehr. Habe heute extra bei AVM nachgeschaut. Schade. Was macht man mit so einem Teil wenn man sich wirklich eine Neue kauft? 
Ist schon Irre.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung^^ je nach dem, was das Gerät an weiteren Funktionen bietet. 
Manche lassen sich noch als WLAN-Repeater nutzen, aber dafür ist sie wohl auch zu alt.


----------



## knurrhahn (12. Februar 2020)

Für so etwas habe ich DLAN mit WLAN. Dann wird sie eben weiter ihren Dienst verrichten. Oder es gibt mal irgendwo eine günstige Gelegenheit.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Februar 2020)

Die Box ist uralt und gibt es inzwischen faktisch geschenkt zu haben. Und selbst ohne Updates ist sie teilweise noch brauchbar.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2020)

Da ja hier vlt nun auch jemand sich fragt, welchen neuen Router man kaufen könnte: Ich hab auch die Fritzbox 7360 und wollte sowieo eine neue holen, da ich 3x Gbit-LAN brauche und sie ja nur 2x Gbit-LAN hat. Ich wollte eine möglichst aktuelle neue Fritzbox kaufen, und bin auf die 7530 gestoßen. Ist die denn "gut genug" ? 

Es gibt ja noch die 7590, aber die kostet direkt 70-80€ mehr und kann auf den ersten Blick nichts wichtiges, was die 7530 nicht kann: Das WLAN ist potentiell schneller, und sie hat zwei statt "nur" ein USB3.0-Ports. Ansonsten scheint alles identisch zu sein, auch "Besonderheiten" wie VPN Passthrough, DLNA usw. sind auch identisch.

 Die 7590 ist aber schon 1,5 Jahre länger auf dem Markt (Supportende also früher? ) UND hat einen deutlich höheren Strombedarf laut Datenblatt (30 vs 6 Watt)

Gibt es denn irgendeinen nicht gleich sichtbaren Nachteil der 7590, oder kann ich da zugreifen? Kommen denn bald neue Modelle? Die 7530 ist ja nun auch bald 1,5 Jahre auf dem Markt. 


Wichtig sind mir neben einem "normalen" WLAN und 4x Gbit zwei Dinge:

1. Telefonie und Magenta-TV muss funktionieren. Ich habe einen "normalen" VDSL-ANschluss der Telekom mit Festnetz und nutze derzeit ein FritzFon, ich glaub das Modell 3. 
2. Man sollte eine Priorisierung einstellen können, was mit der 7360 ja ging. Es wird nämlich oft Online gespielt, während auf einem anderen Gerät ein Stream läuft. In Games gab es dann auch Lags. Nachdem ich die Priorisierung entdeckt hatte, gab es in den Games keine Lags mehr.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand was dazu weiß.


----------



## knurrhahn (14. Februar 2020)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Man kann ja ganz schön Geld ausgeben. Aber braucht man das? Es gibt da ja solche Fragespielchen welche Box man denn braucht. Mir wird dann auch die 7590 angeboten. 
Ich frage mich jetzt aber wie du auf 30Watt kommst? Im datenblatt steht Leistungsaufnahme 9-10 Watt.

Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich nicht wissen wieviel Leute seit Jahren ein und dieselbe Fritzbox nutzen und die noch nie upgedatet haben.


----------



## robbe (14. Februar 2020)

Die 30 Watt entsprechen der maximalen Leistungsabgabe des Netzteils (2,5A 12V), realistisch verbaucht die Box nicht über 10 Watt. Die gröbsten Vorteile der 7590 sind das theoretisch bessere Wlan, erweiterte Telefoniemöglichkeiten und ein zusätzlicher WAN Port für zb. ein externes Modem. Die Supportdauer kann man nie vorhersagen, da die 7590 aber ein sehr beliebtes Modell ist, wird sie sicher nicht weniger lange supportet als die 7530.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Februar 2020)

Die 7590 ist das Flaggschiff und erhält deswegen schon langen Support.


----------



## knurrhahn (14. Februar 2020)

Na dann mal schauen ob es ein günstiges Angebot gibt für eine 7590.
Ich habe mal die Rechnung rausgesucht für meine 7360. Gekauft 2013 für 159 Euro.
Geschwindigkeitstest und Pingwerte sind immer überdurchschnittlich gut. 
Aber AVM will ja auch mal was los werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2020)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Das Supportende und fehlende Updates sind immer ein Risiko.
> 
> Wenn Du keinen Fernzugriff vom Internet auf die 7360 unterstützt, kein VPN vom Internet auf die Box, keine Portweiterleitung und ähnliches, dann sollte die Risikowahrscheinlichkeit gering sein, aber nicht Null (was es aber so oder so nicht gibt).


Also da gibt es einfachere methoden um einen zu "ärgern". (ich hab heut erst wieder eine sparkassen phishing-mail bekommen) Einen bestimmten router an zu greifen, nur um daten zu erbeuten, halte ich für zu aufwendig. Dazu sind die meisten leute auch nicht so wichtig um das sich das lohnt.

@knurrhahn und Herbboy
Behaltet die 7360 am besten noch. Ich hab zwar nur eine 7362 zum vergleich, die ist aber, gegenüber einer 7530, wesentlich stabiler im verbindungsaufbau. (DSL) Ich hab die 7530 nur im gebrauch, weil die ein schnelleres NAS bietet.


----------



## fotoman (15. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also da gibt es einfachere methoden um einen zu "ärgern". (ich hab heut erst wieder eine sparkassen phishing-mail bekommen) Einen bestimmten router an zu greifen, nur um daten zu erbeuten, halte ich für zu aufwendig. Dazu sind die meisten leute auch nicht so wichtig um das sich das lohnt.


Es geht auch meist weniger um das Abgreifen individueller Daten wie um das massenweise Kapern von Routern für Botnetze/DDos-Attacken (siehe die Mio an Telekom-Speedport Routern vor ein paar Jahren).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @knurrhahn und Herbboy
> Behaltet die 7360 am besten noch. Ich hab zwar nur eine 7362 zum vergleich, die ist aber, gegenüber einer 7530, wesentlich stabiler im verbindungsaufbau. (DSL) Ich hab die 7530 nur im gebrauch, weil die ein schnelleres NAS bietet.


Meine FB 7530 ist erheblich performanter bei VDSL 100 wie meine alte FB 7390. Die Stabilität hängt bei mir einzig von der Gegenstelle ab. Mal trennt diese alle paar Tage, aktuell steht die Verbindung seit gut 6 Wochen stabil. Da gab es bei mir keine Unterschiede zwischen der 7390 und der 7530.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 2. Man sollte eine Priorisierung einstellen  können, was mit der 7360 ja ging. Es wird nämlich oft Online gespielt,  während auf einem anderen Gerät ein Stream läuft. In Games gab es dann  auch Lags. Nachdem ich die Priorisierung entdeckt hatte, gab es in den  Games keine Lags mehr.


Falls Du damit nur sowas extemst  rudimentäres meinst
Internetzugang fuer wichtige Netzwerkgeraete und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7590 | AVM Deutschland
dann ja, die Optionen hat meine FB 7530 auch.

Hat  aber nur sehr entfernt mit QoS zu tun. Außer, jede Anwendung läuft auf  einem eigenen Rechner/VM mit eigener IP oder nutzt wenigstens die ehemals dafür vorgesehen Ports.

Magenta-TV? Keine Ahnung, hab' und brauche ich bisher nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Es geht auch meist weniger um das Abgreifen individueller Daten wie um das massenweise Kapern von Routern für Botnetze/DDos-Attacken (siehe die Mio an Telekom-Speedport Routern vor ein paar Jahren).


Und trotzdem sehe ich das nicht so problematisch zumal es seit der sperrung von telnet nicht einfacher geworden sein dürfte etwas von außerhalb auf der box zum laufen zu bringen. Letztlich sind die meisten updates bei AVM auch eher funktions-updates.



> Meine FB 7530 ist erheblich performanter bei VDSL 100 wie meine alte FB 7390. Die Stabilität hängt bei mir einzig von der Gegenstelle ab. Mal trennt diese alle paar Tage, aktuell steht die Verbindung seit gut 6 Wochen stabil. Da gab es bei mir keine Unterschiede zwischen der 7390 und der 7530.


Vergiß den vergleich! Die 7390 war von anfang an eine mißgeburt, man mußte glück haben wenn sie am eigenen anschluß gut lief (zickig was die gegenstelle und die leitungslänge betrifft) und sie hat rein garnix mit den anderen 73xx boxen gemein. Das war einfach mal ein ausflug weg von den lantiq-chipsätzen wie die 7581 und entsprechend gingen beide gründlich in die hose. Das ist also kein wunder, das die 7530 da locker mit halten kann.
Worum es mir aber ging, die 7530 syncronisiert zwar auch leicht höher wie meine 7362, aber das ist auch viel zu aggressiv. Auf kürzeren, störungsfreien leitungen mag das wumpe sein, aber wenn es richtung "grenze des möglichen" geht ist die 7362 um längen stabiler und nur unwesentlich langsamer.


----------



## fotoman (16. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und trotzdem sehe ich das nicht so problematisch zumal es seit der sperrung von telnet nicht einfacher geworden sein dürfte etwas von außerhalb auf der box zum laufen zu bringen. Letztlich sind die meisten updates bei AVM auch eher funktions-updates.


Ich hätte meine alte, angeblich so unterirdisch schlechte FB 7390 noch Jahre weiter genutzt, wenn sie nicht zum Jahreswechsel (vermutlich durch Überspannung aus dem ext. Telefonnetz) kaputt gegangen wäre. Welche Lücken jemand in der alten Firmware finden wird und ob die AVM dann trotz Supportende noch patchen wird, weiss heute niemand.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vergiß den vergleich!


Ok, ich lasse es, ist mir auch vollkommen egal, welche Modems AVM über die letzen 20 Jahre alles verbaut hat und wie gut/schelcht die mit dem jeweils "zufällig" lokal vorhandenen Gegenstelle und hier genauso unbekannten Leitungslängen funktionieren. Bei mir lief die FB 7390 gut zwei Jahre problemlos und ich hätte nie 60-120€ dafür ausgegeben, um auf max. 10 MBit/s mehr zu kommen.

Die FB 7530 synchronisiert hier mit 111/42 und liefert dann echte 99,7/40,3, die angeblich so schrottige FB 7390 (hat die eigentlich eine Intel-CPU?) hatte einen Sync von 102/34 und hat real 90/30 geliefert. Aber ich wohne mit nur 200m Leitungslänge anscheinend direkt im Anschlusskasten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> ...die angeblich so schrottige FB 7390 (hat die eigentlich eine Intel-CPU?)...


Mußte selber erstmal gucken, aber war ein Ikanos Fusiv 180Vx. Mit dem intel verwechselst du glaub ich was, denn die haben, soweit mir das geläufig ist, das chipsatz-geschäft von lantiq (vorher infineon) übernommen.


> Aber ich wohne mit nur 200m Leitungslänge anscheinend direkt im Anschlusskasten.


Zumindest bist du ziemlich nah dran. Bei mir meint die box, das es um die 760m sein sollen und tatsache sind es um die 800m. Leider habe ich bei der aufschaltung meines vectoring-DSL keinen screenshot vom spektrum gemacht, aber aktuell schaut es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte die schwankung zwischen minimum und maximum. Dazu kommen sie "einschläge" im vorderen bereich, an die ich mich bei der 7362 nicht erinnern kann. (zumindest war es da nicht so heftig) Das alles soll übrigens, laut techniker (kein tkom-techniker sondern einer vom bau-trupp und die haben ahnung!), eine top-leitung sein und die wurde ja von denen auch instand gesetzt. Mit der 7530 dran kann ich das jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen...
Muß bei gelegenheit deshalb nochmal die 7362 dran hängen. Die scheint besser konstruiert zu sein, hat aber eben ein langsames NAS.  (bringt nur ca. 50-60 mbit)


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also da gibt es einfachere methoden um einen zu "ärgern". (ich hab heut erst wieder eine sparkassen phishing-mail bekommen) Einen bestimmten router an zu greifen, nur um daten zu erbeuten, halte ich für zu aufwendig. Dazu sind die meisten leute auch nicht so wichtig um das sich das lohnt.
> 
> @knurrhahn und Herbboy
> Behaltet die 7360 am besten noch. Ich hab zwar nur eine 7362 zum vergleich, die ist aber, gegenüber einer 7530, wesentlich stabiler im verbindungsaufbau. (DSL) Ich hab die 7530 nur im gebrauch, weil die ein schnelleres NAS bietet.


Ich hab mir jetzt eine neue Fritzbox geholt. Ich brauchte halt einen dritten GBit-Lan-Port, und zudem will ich eine externe HDD per USB3.0 anbinden und die Fritzbox als "NAS" nutzen. Die 7360 hat ja nur USB2.0, wäre also langsam. 

Da ich inzwischen auch beschlossen habe, eine externe HDD und kein "echtes" NAS zu kaufen, hab ich mir dann direkt die 7590 gekauft und nicht nur die 7530. Bei Saturn für 190€, die Preisdifferenz zur 7530 sind 70€. Für besseres WLAN (laut vieler Meinungen ist die Reichweite besser), 2x USB3.0 und "Top-Modell" ist das okay, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man die Box dann nutzt.

Kurze Frage: Könnte man die alte Fritzbox 7360 eigentlich als Repeater nutzen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt eine neue Fritzbox geholt. Ich brauchte halt einen dritten GBit-Lan-Port, und zudem will ich eine externe HDD per USB3.0 anbinden und die Fritzbox als "NAS" nutzen. Die 7360 hat ja nur USB2.0, wäre also langsam.
> 
> Da ich inzwischen auch beschlossen habe, eine externe HDD und kein "echtes" NAS zu kaufen, hab ich mir dann direkt die 7590 gekauft und nicht nur die 7530. Bei Saturn für 190€, die Preisdifferenz zur 7530 sind 70€. Für besseres WLAN (laut vieler Meinungen ist die Reichweite besser), 2x USB3.0 und "Top-Modell" ist das okay, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man die Box dann nutzt.
> 
> Kurze Frage: Könnte man die alte Fritzbox 7360 eigentlich als Repeater nutzen?



Kann man als repeater nutzen.....ist halt "altes und lahmes" wlan drin.
Habe meine 7390 an meiner 7590 auch eine Zeit lang als repeater verwendet, aber bei wlan hat die dann doch gebremst und ich bin auf die Fritz repeater top Modelle umgestiegen.

Ich bräuchte aber demnächst einen kleinen Switch (Fritz repeater lan Ausgang Erweiterung) - da werde ich einfach die alte Fritze nehmen. Hat ja Gbit Anschluss.
So ne alte LTE fritzbox habe ich hier auch noch irgendwo ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kann man als repeater nutzen.....ist halt "altes und lahmes" wlan drin.


 Also, ich hab auch per WLAN bei Downloads stets meine Bandbreite voll nutzen können, insofern...    Es wäre auch eher für meine Eltern, deren Router in der ersten Etage steht, und im Wohnzimmer, wo ein neuer Smart-TV steht, kommt das WLAN kaum mehr an. Für Mediatheken reicht das WLAN der alten Box ja.


----------

